# Boat Trailers



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone know a good place to get a quality new trailer at a good price...probably aluminum. Thought about redoing mine but when I add it all up it looks like I might be better off to replace. It's 10 years old so it's probably time. Looking for a single axle for a 19' bay boat...any help is always appreciated.

REELGOOD


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I know that I and other forum members have had real good service and experiences at Eddie English on Hwy 90 in Milton close to the Avalon intersection. Here is their website.

http://www.boatrailer.com/


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks...that's the way this forum can really help those of us who don't live full time in the area...the boat is in P'cola and I'm in Birmingham most of the time, so getting good leads saves a lot of needless running around when it's time for a repair.That's how I found Acu-prop, Coastal Canvas, my mechanic, ect....from this forum.

REELGOOD


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

By the way, doesn't have to be custom...just a good dealer who will get it swapped out and not take forever. When you get down there as little as I do, you want to line the work up ahead of time, get it done promptly, pay and then go catch some fish.

REELGOOD


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I have not had a trailer built by them, I just have been in there for parts etc... But the treatment I got was good, but I did not deal with him on a full trailer purchase. They do seem to be busy though. But that is no excuse to not take care of your customers.


----------



## Just ASK (Oct 1, 2007)

I, too, have had good experiences with Eddie English. Yes, he is busy, but never so much so that he won't do everything you want him to. I think I would be more concerned if the shop was dead calm - I would wonder why they don't have much to do. I have purchased a new trailer for my previous boat as well as had him do some parts upgrades on my current one and have been very satisfied.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

You could try us.... we have about 50 in stock... all sizes


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Sequoiha (10/3/2007)*You could try us.... we have about 50 in stock... all sizes


I guess I can recomend Kenny too. oke

Just kidding, If he has one that would work, he will treat you right as well.


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

Kenny, sent you a PM.

REELGOOD


----------



## Perdido (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll second Hi Tech Marine...excellent trailor, customer service, and they delivered to Orange Beach for $50. I'm in Tuscaloosa and the boat is in OB, same circumstances...Frank


----------

